# Smailes foaling thread.



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I`m soooooooo excited about my mares foaling, that I couldn`t wait any longer to share it here. 
I have experienced broodmare Smaile (4 foals) but still, I am really nervous about this foaling because this will be my first foal.!  
Smaile was bred for 6 days, so I`m not really sure how many days she is in foal, but it is between - 298-305 days. Her tummy is huuuuuge, though udder is filling up really slowly - almost nothing there. Though, when I squeeze tits something comes out (not milk, something yellowish). Here are pictures with her, that was taken couple weeks ago, I`ll get new ones tomorrow.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee she is beautiful!!! congrats and wishing you a happy foaling!!!!!! Who is she bred to? any daddy pics? we are a bunch of pic hungry folks here on HF!! LOL


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah subbing! We want to see daddy too =p


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Congrats! Get ready to make yourself crazy like the rest of us waiting for foals. :wink: It's a very exciting time, good luck!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Pictures!  I love your mare! She's a doll!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Days in foal is calculated from the last cover date. So use the date she was last covered by the stallion to calculate days in foal


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

subbing


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you all.! )
Daddy is Chevers, he is young stallion, only 3 years old, when Smaile was bred to him. We are waiting for 2 more foals in our stable from him - one is coming out any day. 
Here is Chevers pedegree - Horse card

I don`t have any good pictures with him - he looks more fabulous in real life. And he has gained a lots of muscle and weight since last summer.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Days in foal is calculated from the last cover date. So use the date she was last covered by the stallion to calculate days in foal


Oh, if so, then Smaile is at 299 day in foal. 21 day to go until "safe foaling zone" )


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're both beautiful! Good luck with Smaile's foaling, what breed are they?


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

We have some changes today - during the night Smaile`s udder has become twice the size it was yesterday. At the start I thought that it will decrease its size until evening, but it hasn`t.! I hope that she won`t foal before time. Can that happen - can a mare foal before 320 days and still have a healthy baby.? 
Here are some pictures with Smaile and her lady-parts. And my little assistant Olivia - she is excited as well . :lol:

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















And it looks like, that tonight will be "the night" for one of our stable mares Kadiljēra, she looks pretty ready to me. I`ll post some pictures if so. )


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> They're both beautiful! Good luck with Smaile's foaling, what breed are they?


They both are Latvian Warmbloods, but so is every foal, that is born here... Chever`s sire is Oldenburg, dam Hannoverian, Smaile really is a Latvian Warmblood - her sire is half Thoroughbred, half Latvian Warmblood, dam is half Trakhener, half latvian warmbl. 
Whatsoever foal will be a real hothead - both parents are.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Wishing your mare and you a healthy and happy foaling!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Still no baby for Kadiljēra. I hope that she`ll deliver that baby untill sunday, because I`m going away for a week but I really want to see that baby in the first day. 
Smaile has no changes, guess that`s good. She`s feeling a little grumpy today though - doesn`t eat so much and just stands in a pasture alone, looking around. But that sometimes happens to her - she`s really moody.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven`t been home for 5 days now, starting to get really worried. My mother (totally non-horse person, but I showed her how to take care and how to check if Smailes udder is getting bigger) says that everything is ok - Smaile is eating, feeling good, no changes in tummy or udder. But still, I don`t feel good being away from her for so long. Can`t wait to get home.!! 
And since I haven`t been in my stable for those 5 days - no update for Kadiljēra though I have a feeling, that foal is there.  
There is also good news - Kastors ( who is the reason I`m not at home) is doing great.! We are really getting ready for competition this saturday. )) Not a foal pictures, but here is my dear Kastors training. )


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

WE ARE HOME.! Kastors was unbelievable today - such a great horse.! This was his first real competition, first 100cm and we had a clear round, just one penalty point for time - we had nowhere to rush, as these were his first serious competition. ) He will be such a good horse in future. Hope that no one will buy him this summer - I want to compete with him more.!!  Any way, I`m proud of both of us. )))))))
In the foal area - no changes. Kadiljēra just doesn`t want to give hat foal up.  Will take my camera with me tomorrow and take some pictures with her, so you can see how ready she is. Well, unless there will be foal tomorrow. 
Speaking of Smaile - her udder is bigger, like really bigger. And her "hoo haa" is sooooo loosen - that means that I won`t be able to say anything by that, because her actual due date is 8th May. But I think she`ll bring that foal into this world sooner.  But I`m sooo happy to finally see her myself, I was getting depressed being so long away from her. 
We are at 308 days today, here are some lady-part pictures. And yesyes, I know I`m spamming, but here is some with Kastors from today`s competition. My mom isn`t the best photographer, but I`m hoping to get better pictures from official competition photographer. 


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Way to go!!!!!! Glad everything went well and you didnt miss out on anything on the home front!!!! My daughter had a show a couple weeks ago as well and I was afraid to leave Annie...little did I know she would be WEEKS later...lol she still hasnt given that baby up...anyhow...good luck...hope it wont be much longer for you!!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

anniegirl said:


> Way to go!!!!!! Glad everything went well and you didnt miss out on anything on the home front!!!! My daughter had a show a couple weeks ago as well and I was afraid to leave Annie...little did I know she would be WEEKS later...lol she still hasnt given that baby up...anyhow...good luck...hope it wont be much longer for you!!!


Haha, but well - mares always chooses the most unexpected time to give birth, so you can never know. 
Yes, I`m kind of stalking Annie`s thread - cant`t wait for that baby, he/she will be gorgeous.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I have great news - Kadiljēra finally decided to let go of that baby - last night she gave birth to a wonderful colt. Went to see him today - he is feisty one - was kicking and running around his stall.  

































And Smaile also has started to progress really quickly, though it`s only day 313 for her. Her udder is almost full. But I don`t know why it is shiny.?? Has anyone any idea.?? It is shiny for almost a week now...

































Also - can a belly drop in like... an hour.? Because I can swear that, while I was mucking out her stall, her belly changed. It`s pointed down more than before. Or maybe that just is a different angle. What do you think.? 

Before - 








After -


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Awww congrats on the foal he's adorable!! And holy hoo haa batman!! That baby is going to just fall right out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

AWWWWWWW!!! Congrats!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Cute little baby!

Poor smailes hoo haa .... not sure I've seen one like it!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

texasgal said:


> Poor smailes hoo haa .... not sure I've seen one like it!


I was thinking the same thing! Sure looks like she is gonna give us a baby soon too!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Cute little baby!
> 
> Poor smailes hoo haa .... not sure I've seen one like it!


Yes, her hoo haa scared the crap out of me the other day - there is something inside, like muscle or sth like that, anyway I thought it didn`t look good (still doesn`t). I called my vet and he laughed and said that everything is just fine, there is no need for her to come here to see it. She said it must be pre-labor dropsy. Hope she is right - she isn`t reproduction specialist, she`s a regular vet.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Sure looks like she is gonna give us a baby soon too!


Haha, yes, I also think that is is going to be early baby. I t would be good - Smaile is just miserable with that huuuge belly.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

In the last 3 days Smailes progress has completely stopped. She is actually going backwards - her udder is gone. In these days it has gone from almost full to almost nothing. I read somewhere that it is normal if udder shrinks a little during the day because the horse is out in the pasture. But this... Can`t find any information about that. 
These are pictures from yesterday - nothing has changed today....


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

No big changes here - Smailes udder is still small, belly the same. Though she is starting to act strange - kicking her belly, rolling more than she used to. And I`m 10000% sure it`s not because of collic - she has had them only once in all 5 years she`s living with me and the signs was totally different.

I watched my old videos from youtube and found this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcQ-0qRZ9_0&feature=endscreen&NR=1

Guess she always wanted to be a dressage horse. 
And I found one with Chevers - that was while I was breaking him in, just after I started to work with him. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZWeJQqtMBc


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Smaile is at 320 days today. Finally.! )) Her udder is starting to fill up again. Slowly, but we at least something is happening there. And she`s still pretty grumpy and kicking at her belly.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I can sooooooooo relate girl .. exhausted and unable to find a comfortable position to sleep! Poor baby.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

We had a real surprise this morning.! Klemensa, who wasn`t due until May 15th or sth like that, foaled tonight.! She had a healthy little filly. She is sooooo cute.  And also from Chevers. 
And here is also Kadiljēras colt, a week old already. 









































Smaile should hurry up, I can`t wait any longer. Need to see my own baby....


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

AWEEEEEEEEE there is wayyyy too much cuteness on this thread!!!!!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

While both foals at my riding stable are growing day by day, Smaile finally has decided that she`s ready and starting to show some signs. Her muscles around tail are suuuuper jelly-like, her belly looks smaller ( yesyes, huge anyway, but smaller, then before). And she`s bagging up again - her udder gets fuller every day. I`m thinking that she could do it at 25th April, because of the full moon.  
Here are pictures from today (day 323 for Smaile).


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























































Do you think it is time to start night checks or she doesn`t look that close.?? I can`t decide on this. In any case, I want to be there when the foal is born, I do.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Her teats don't look full enough to me ... but don't let me stop you from night checking .... her butt muscles are sure gone, huh? *smile*


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Her teats don't look full enough to me ... but don't let me stop you from night checking .... her butt muscles are sure gone, huh? *smile*


Yes, her teats were the only thing stopping me from night checking. But yes, I needed someone to say that I don`t need to start checking her - otherwise I would have started to so before a month or two.  
Yess, they are. I can also see her ribs and spine... Not the best look for her now..


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I found something priceless - Smailes foaling records. There aren`t dates of her breeding, only when she foaled though. But I did some calculating. She has had a foal on 03/12/2006 and the next foal was born on 02/21/2007 and the third one on 02/21/2008 ( how precise is that.? ) . So I figured that after Kaliostro (foal in 2006) she was bred at her foaling heat, which is ~ 9 days after foaling. That means she was bred around 03/21 and knowing her long, long heats, last day of breeding was ~ 03/25 or even after that. So in the end I figured, that her gestination length could be around 333days. 
These are only guesses, but well... it`s better then nothing. Because her previous owner just did not remember how long Smaile`s pregnancies were - she has around 100 horses and 20 or more foals each year... She just can not remember what happened before 5 or more years.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Smaile is at day 326 today. Her udder didn`t change from how it was in the last posted pictures, until today. It could be a bit fuller, but at the moment it looks quite big even from far. Her butt muscles are still a jello, but today also her tail is very loose and floppy, I can`t feel any resistance when touching or moving it.
Tomorrow is full moon so... who knows.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would start night checks now, she may or may not fill her udder more before foaling


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> I would start night checks now, she may or may not fill her udder more before foaling


Yes, I figured.... Her udder has also gotten bigger during this day... Smaile is looking alarmed and funny, walking with her tail up. Though she is eating, but since this is her 5th foal she might be used to this... Also I saw foal kicking today really, really hard- I could even hear it. 
But this is just not the best time for foaling - I`m sick and tonight I should get a good night sleep, because I have exam in Social Psychology tomorrow... Guess I`ll be sitting out and reading books all night.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Smaile is still restless. This morning I saw her standing like she wanted to pee, but she just walked away, when saw me. I didn`t sleep tonight almost at all so I don`t even wan`t to know what`s my result in the exam. 
Here are pictures with Smaile this afternoon... 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Her face marking is almost the mirror image of my mare:


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Her face marking is almost the mirror image of my mare:
> 
> Yes, they really look similar in a way. Your mare is really pretty. )


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

So... It`s 1.30 AM, I`m exhausted, but Smaile looks... Well she could be just laughing at me and pretending to be this ready... But her udder has filled fully - it`s hot and hard. Her vulva is really swollen and inside of it is bright red (I hope that it doesn`t just look that way in flash-light). And she looks funny. She is breathing hard ( it is not that unusual for her, since she has some respiratory problems, but the air is fine tonight, it`s rather chilly, so she shouldn`t breathe like that). I think she is starting to sweat. And it is full moon - last year all the mares in my riding stable foaled at a full moon. 
Maybe I`m just getting delusional because of my lack of sleep and because I want that foal on the ground sooo much. 
Anyway, my foaling kit is ready, I`m making myself an espresso, so keep your fingers crossed for us.!!!! :clap:


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Go Smaile! Good luck, hope baby is on ground soon and everyone healthy.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Good luck!!!! Sounds like she is ready to go!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like you may have a baby tonight! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to update...
No baby here - she settled down at around 5AM. I feel so foolish. And I`m exhausted, just want this all to be over - I`ve waited more than 2 years for this foal, it feels like the wait will never end. :-(
Can`t imagine how hard it is for those of you, who are on the foal watch for weeks and months....


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Smaile is very calm tonight, don`t think that she could foal. Though this would be a great night to do that, since I`m soo excited about Kristaps results at FEI World Cup Finals and don`t think that I can sleep tonight.  Maybe Smaile will foal at Sunday - receiving a foal would be the best way to celebrate his success. )
Keep your fingers crossed not only for Smaile, but also for Kristaps.!!! ))))


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Not a lot of changes here. Except that Smaile is veeeery uncomfortable today - swishing her tail, kicking her belly though there is no bugs yet. 
Her butt muscles (well, the place they used to be) is looking extra creepy - they are moving like a jello when she walks. Her tail is loose. Last two days she is trying to hide her hoo haa from me - every time I lift her tail to take a look, she tightens it as well as she can. 
And her udder is.. It is hard and her nipples are full, but it increases its size in the day, but becomes super-huge in the evening ( it takes like a half hour after putting her in foaling pen to fill). And her milk veins are huuuuge. 
Here are pictures from this afternoon.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

* udder decreases its size during the day


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Ooooo....getting excited, looks like anytime now...I predict no later than Monday morning. ;-)


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Ooooo....getting excited, looks like anytime now...I predict no later than Monday morning. ;-)


I hope you are right.! I`m getting a little impatient here...


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

No foal yet. Maybe Smaile will be super-precise and foal in day 333, like the last two of her pregnancies. That would be 1st May - tonight/tomorrow night. 
Oh, webcamera or some other foaling-alarm would be great, then at least I could wait for my foal in my bed, drinking coffee, not while camping outside.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Smaile has white milk.!!!!! I hope it will be tonight.! )
Will make some pictures soon.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Or today!  come on Smaile!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Come on Smaile!!


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Subbing. Come on Smaile, we all want the little one out as bad as you.do.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Today got a call from one of our stable mare`s new owner. As it turns out, she foaled at 28th April. She was bred a couple weeks after Smaile. Smaile now is holding last baby of Chevers... 
Here are some update pictures from this afternoon. Smailes udder is hard, her vulva so loosen, that it shakes when she walks and it is open almost all the time. She does look quite ready for me and it is also day 333 for her, and it seems to be her "magic foaling" number. 


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

And here is update of Chevers foals at our stable. They are quite grown.! This little colt has some attitude already, he is kicking our stable manager all the time. He looks just like daddy, except for the color.. 






















And her is little filly from Klemensa. Turns out she was born on day 316. She has also grown a lot and is even feistier than her brother. 























And I made a list of foal names. 
For colt - Caldelero S, Charmeur S. For a filly - Chico`s Legacy Calscollette S, Chico` Charisma, Cheyenne S
Mabe you have any suggestions.? Name should start with a C (Ch or Chico`s in perfect case) and it should have S somewhere in it.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What a looker!


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

texasgal I will have to second that !! He sure is a looker


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ was thinking the same thing! I love this guy!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

mares can hold out , if they feel bothered. if she has not made the wax , it looks like white pencil lead, then she is not ready, now that she has started to bag it could be a few days to a week, once they wax its usually a day . 
those are some cute foals but some thin mares.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

stevenson said:


> mares can hold out , if they feel bothered. if she has not made the wax , it looks like white pencil lead, then she is not ready, now that she has started to bag it could be a few days to a week, once they wax its usually a day .
> those are some cute foals but some thin mares.


She indeed hasn`t waxed, but well... she might as well be one of the mares that doesn`t wax. I hope she doesn`t keep that baby in for a week longer...

They aren`t as thin as they look like. Klemensa does look quite skinny, especially when looking at her back bone, but that is because she had back trauma when she was a yearling and her back-end is "roof-shaped". Though yes, they both aren`t in their best shapes at this time and they could gain a little more weight.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

It`s 3.45 AM.
Smaile is definetly waxing. There was just a little wax at the start, but after 10-15 min (while I brought her more hay) there was quite a lot of white wax+ she`s dripping milk. Maybe, just maybe, she`s sweating. It could also be my imagination. So I guess it should be a matter of time... She shouldn`t foal later than tomorrow night since she isn`t a maiden, she should be more... predictable. 
Ok, goiung to make myself a coffee and go back outside. Guess I`ll be sleeping in her stable then. Not the best time though, I have exam in multimedia communication tomorrow. Ahh, now I remember why going to University didn`t seem like such a great idea.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hope all goes well ! and you have a pretty healthy foal tonite !


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Best of luck with the foaling and with the exam, lol. At least you can use the time you stay up to study?


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

We have a colt.!!!! ))))) He is huuuuge and sssooooo pretty. 
We had some difficulties standing up - I needed to help him. And after that he was too busy jumping around to think about eating, but now he is just fine.  
Will post some pictures later.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Here he is. He is sooooo super cute. ))


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!! He is adorable!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Perfect! Congrats!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yay!!! Congratulations!! He's is handsome! Glad everything went well for you. Looking forward to many more photos


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

he's too cute congrats.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful boy! I love that big bold blaze!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you.! 
I`m so happy that everything is ok with both - colt and the mare. Smaile is a really good mother, though she`s rough sometimes. But that is good - there must be some discipline I guess. 
I finally decided on the name - he`s Caldelero S. We "christened" him today with some champagne. 
Here are pictures from Caldelero`s S second day. 
I also noticed that his ears look like devil`s horns.  Don`t know if you can see that in these pictures though. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad everything went okay! He's a handsome boy!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! He is super cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Very cute ! he does look to be a good sized baby !


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Today I measured Caldelero`s height. He is 105cm ( 10.33 hh) high in his shoulder. I read somewhere that foals at birth are 60% of their adult size, I did some calculations and well... 10.33hh is 60% of 17.22 hh  He must be born into some grandgrandgrandparent - Smaile is about 16.24hh and Chevers was 15.94hh when he was 3years old. 
That is not a bad thing though - Smaile`s and Chever`s paring had only one problem - small size. And look what I got - big, beautiful boy. 
Also my vet said that he has some very fine legs for this age and he does look very correct.  Now I just cannot decide about breeding Smaile this year. I somehow got a perfect horse for my needs - he`s got everything I wanted from a horse. Guess I will wait this year and, if I`ll want to, I can always breed Smaile next year. 
Caldelero at age of 3 days:


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I found some pictures with Caldelero`s grandsire and grandgrandsire. 
Chever`s sire Chico`s Son :









And Chico`s Son sire Chico`s Boy: 









I somehow cannot find any more pictures with Chico`s Son, but he was very similar to Chico`s Boy and used in dressage. I was riding in the stable he lives, so I know also how bright he`s personality is.  Also hope that Caldelero will have their talents as well.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I was just admiring your foal on the foals of 2013 thread and then, lo and behold, I run across the real deal! Yay, congratulations again! It looks like Caldelero took after his sire's side, I can see his grandsire in him.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Caldelero is one week old today.!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What a doll...........


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

congrats! Beautiful boy and look at them legs))


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Caldelero is growing up so fast! He has some attitude already - he is biting and kicking Smaile when he thinks that she isn`t doing sth the "right" way. And he`s trying to do the same to me. He also is quite unsatisfied about halter - I`m trying to lead him or just hold him, but every time he feels pressure he`s rearing and bucking. So we are taking it slow - just putting the halter on and taking off... 
All in all he is a real daddy's boy - I can see Chevers in most of his actions.  
Here are his 2-week-anniversary pictures.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

"I am king of the universe and I want to bite THIS ear!"


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

texasgal said:


> "I am king of the universe and I want to bite THIS ear!"


I don`t doubt that it was his actual thought at the moment.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He is growing so fast!!!! Just adorable!!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Guess it`s time for an update. 
Caldelero aka Sjonka (as I call him at home), is getting nastier day by day. Our leading lessons is getting nowhere, so I decided to try the butt rope. Not the best idea - he suddenly got scared of it (did I mention it was good 5 minutes after I putted it on him? ) and ran off bucking. So, yes, our leading lessons are still going nowhere.  But he still is very dear to me. This Thursday will be his one month anniversary.! Can`t believe his that old already.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He is one put together young man...


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He will grow out of that stage...just keep it up...even 5 minutes a day...all of a sudden it will make sense to him!!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

anniegirl said:


> He will grow out of that stage...just keep it up...even 5 minutes a day...all of a sudden it will make sense to him!!!


I hope so. He is getting better - I can pick up and clean his feet without him biting me, but leading him still is quite a challenge.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

texasgal said:


> He is one put together young man...


Thank you.!  I believe that is why he is acting so bossy - he just knows how pretty he is.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Caldelero is one month old already.! Can`t believe how fast time is passing by now, when he is born.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

He is one good looking colt! Belated congratulations


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Just read your thread from the beginning and your Caldelero is a super well put together little guy. He is very solid looking and love his white on his legs! Congrats!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

*update*

Haven`t updated this thread for ages. Caldelero is growing rapidly - he is apr. 120cm heigh and very nasty young man. He is finaly leading very well though he still likes to roar and bite sometimes.
It is very, very hot here and we have tons of bugs so Caldelero and Smaile is living in shelter all day long - it is impossible to get them out of there. 

Also Caldelero is getting his microchip friday and I`m also finally getting him a passport. 

Here are some pictures from today - doesn`t look like he is only 1.5 months old, right.?


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

AWW! He is a handsome young man.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!! He is getting so big!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you all.! I`m very, very proud of Caldelero, I still cannot believe how wonderful he is. I consider myself very lucky to own those two very special horses.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's adorable!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Today was Smaile`s birthday - she turned 13. And it also was Caldlero`s first Jāņi or Summer Solstice. We have lots of traditions at Jāņi, like staying up all night by the bonfire, eating cheese and drinking beer, jumping over bonfire, singing folk songs etc. But one of the traditions is to make flower wreath not only for ourselves but for our horses too - it brings them good health and power for the rest of the year.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Love the pictures! Everyone looks so pretty with their wreaths!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I think the tradition of wearing the wreaths with the beginning of the summer solstice i really nice. The pic with the dog is super cute! They all look so happy.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

*update*

I`ve been extremely busy these last weeks, so I haven`t got any nice pictures, only the ones I`ve taken with my phone. Anyway, Caldelero is getting huuuge and chubby. He is leading very well, he can stand in a hallway while I clean him and I can pick up and clean all 4 of his foot. And he likes to give kisses, seriously - anytime he can get to a human`s face he is starting to scratch it with his little lips.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Look what I got.! CocaCola with Caldelero`s name on it.!!!


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Wanted to brag a little... Smaile`s son Raskanio competed at CSIW*2 in Riga as a young horse. He sadly didn`t placed, but this was his first this big competition as he`s only 6 years old. Here he is, jumping 125cm.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

*5 years later...*

Hi everyone! 
Since I am rather impatiently waiting for yet another (and this time the very last) foal for my old gal Smaile, I was getting a little nostalgic and found this thread that I made while waiting for my very first foal Caldelero. A lot has happened since then - a year after Caldelero`s arrival Smaile gave me another wonderful foal Arcaro. There also was a tragedy when my other mare foaled a wonderful colt couple years ago and he sadly died the next day. After that I am so very nervous about the two foals I am waiting for this spring - one is due around 8th May and the other one around the end of June. 
All in all I just wanted to update this thread and brag a little about how big and pretty Caldelero has grown. He is a wonderful horse, very talented show jumper and getting ready for his first shows - he is going to 5 at the 2nd of May. Time flies, doesn`t it?!
Here are pictures with Caldelero from this winter. He is very hairy and a bit fat - the lack of snow has made it impossible to maintain regular training. :/

















































Oh, and this is his 3yo (soon to be 4) half-brother Arcaro. He is huuuuuge! I am slowly breaking him in and thinking about selling him in spring.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Handsome Boys! Love the pictures!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!! I was thinking about this thread the other day as well!! Soda will be five in April!! I can't believe it!! He's doing great, over 16hh and beautiful boy!! My daughter will be starting him in the hunters this summer!! This is him with his mamma Annie the other day!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Just read this thread from the start, wow he grew into a stunner! Arcaro is absolutely stunning as well, love the markings! I'd snatch him up in a second if I had the funds and land


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

anniegirl said:


> Wow!! I was thinking about this thread the other day as well!! Soda will be five in April!! I can't believe it!! He's doing great, over 16hh and beautiful boy!! My daughter will be starting him in the hunters this summer!! This is him with his mamma Annie the other day!!


Oh hi! Time really does fly! I must say that Soda has grown into a fine young man! He is absolutely gorgeous! And Annie looks very good as well! So nice to hear that both of them are doing so good! Keeping my fingers crossed for Soda`s first competition season, he will do great! :loveshower:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Your boys are gorgeous!! I hope foaling goes smoothly and that you keep us updated! Also, good luck in the upcoming competition season!


----------

